
Dell launches new XPS 17 and redesigned XPS 15 with 16:10 edge-to-edge displays - kjhughes
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/13/21257006/dell-xps-17-15-redesign-specs-features-update-2020
======
greendave
I'm very happy to see 16:10 screens becoming more common. It's also nice to
see more modern 17" designs. Looks like Apple isn't going to be the only one
with 4 Thunderbolt 3 ports going forward (though too bad the 15 only has 2).

------
verdverm
I got a Pixelbook Go Monday and it is definitely the best Dev machine yet!

Running Linux on laptops has been such an annoyance with buggy drivers and
programs. The PBG offers an amazing UI/UX with Debian 10 on the side. You can
install and run just about any Debian package and containers are working too!

~~~
sscarduzio
are you using chrome OS with chroot? or did you properly run linux?

~~~
verdverm
They have a Linux beta app, which looks to be chroot'd. Feels very similar to
WSL

